# Anyone tried smoking Rice, peppers, meat casserole



## flash (Oct 12, 2013)

Was thinking of do a rice casserole, some of the banana and cubanelle peppers from my garden along with some onions and maybe some sausage. Was wondering if it would be best to precook the rice to some point, then throw it all together, but know I need some moisture in the pan to keep it from drying out. Beef Broth maybe?? Would appreciate any ideas on this.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 12, 2013)

I would precook the rice. When I do casseroles with rice I always precook the rice. Same goes when I make stuffed peppers and use rice.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 12, 2013)

Pre cook the rice and maybe cook it in chicken or veggie broth and add a bit more broth to help with moisture since you mention using Sausage. I smoke stuffed peppers all the time, so this wouldn't be much different - just a deconstructed stuffed pepper.


----------



## flash (Oct 12, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Pre cook the rice and maybe cook it in chicken or veggie broth and add a bit more broth to help with moisture since you mention using Sausage. I smoke stuffed peppers all the time, so this wouldn't be much different - just a deconstructed stuffed pepper.


Yep, I have done the smoked stuffed peppers before.













P1010163.JPG



__ flash
__ Feb 5, 2013


















P1010165.JPG



__ flash
__ Feb 5, 2013






but pepper were not really of size to do this, this time. So opted for cutting them up in sections along with onions and other goodies.


----------



## flash (Oct 12, 2013)

Chuckie 0119.jpg



__ flash
__ Oct 12, 2013






Chuckie is on. Spritzing with Apple juice and Wisor's Deluxe













Peppers 0118.jpg



__ flash
__ Oct 12, 2013






Cubanelle peppers, onions and a sliced up apple (wife's idea). Mixed in some broth.













Peppers-Sausage 0120.jpg



__ flash
__ Oct 12, 2013






Added some sliced, precooked brats.


----------



## flash (Oct 14, 2013)

P1010122.JPG



__ flash
__ Oct 14, 2013






Almost forgot to post these. Chuckie prior to wrapping.













P1010123.JPG



__ flash
__ Oct 14, 2013






Smoked Peppers, Onions and Sausage. Will definitely do this again. They were very good.













P1010124.JPG



__ flash
__ Oct 14, 2013






Got one of the "partial pull" chuckies. Had to cut some of it up, but it was quite tasty.













P1010126.JPG



__ flash
__ Oct 14, 2013






Steamed Kale and the peppers over a bed of brown rice. Very nice.


----------

